# Introducing 8P Audi A3 2.0T & 3.2L Billet Aluminum Dogbone Mount Inserts by 034!



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We're pleased to announce the availability of our new 034Motorsport Early (-2008.5) 8P Audi A3 Billet Aluminum Dogbone Mount Insert and 034Motorsport Late (2009+) 8P Audi A3 Billet Aluminum Dogbone Mount Insert! :thumbup:

*Billet Aluminum Dogbone Mount Insert for Early (Up to 2008.5) MkV Volkswagen Golf/Jetta/GTI/GLI & 8J/8P Audi TT/A3*

*Retail:* $42.00 + Shipping

​
034Motorsport is pleased to present a new performance dogbone mount (torque arm bushing) insert upgrade for the Early MkV Volkswagen & 8J/8P Audi!

Have you increased the power output of your vehicle beyond the factory figures and are in need of a performance mount solution to effectively deliver that power to the ground? Are you tired of excess engine/transmission movement hindering shift quality and performance? The factory dogbone mount is one of the weakest links in the drivetrain, and is engineered with voids that allow for movement, isolating the driver from the road.

This precision-machined billet aluminum insert is designed to fill the large voids in the factory dogbone mount, and limit transmission and engine movement without sacrificing ride quality or introducing any perceivable additional noise, vibration, or harshness into the cabin. By filling the void in the factory mount, this insert eliminates the associated slop and ensures that you're experiencing crisper shifts and a more direct, connected driving experience.

Engineered to work in unison with the factory rubber mount, this insert was designed using CAD software and thoroughly tested and refined to provide noticeable slop reduction without introducing excessive noise or vibration into the cabin, which is common with lesser designs. Unlike polyurethane insert options on the market, this billet aluminum part will not pack and wear over time, and guarantees long-lasting performance.

This mount was thoroughly tested by 034Motorsport and independent Audi/Volkswagen enthusiasts before release. Installation is very simple, can be performed in minutes, and is completely reversible.

*Features:*

T6-6061 Billet Aluminum Construction
CNC-Machined In-House
Clear Anodized Finish for Durability
Engineered to Fill Void In Factory Transmission Mount
Drastically Reduces Transmission Movement During Shifting & Deceleration
Improves Shifting Feel, Resulting in Crisper Shifts
Will Not Cause Additional NVH Transfer Inside Cabin
Easy, Straightforward Installation Takes Minutes!
*What's Included:*

034Motorsport Billet Aluminum Dogbone Mount Insert
*Installation Instructions:*

Web - PDF
*Fitment:*

2006 - 2008 Audi A3 (8P)
2006 - 2008 Audi TT (8J)
2006 - 2008 Volkswagen Eos / GLI / GTI / Jetta / R32 / Rabbit (MkV)
2006 - 2008 Volkswagen Passat (B6)
*Click Here to Order Early (-2008.5) 8P Audi A3 Billet Aluminum Dogbone Mount Insert Upgrade!*

*Billet Aluminum Dogbone Mount Insert for 2009+ MkV/MkVI Volkswagen Golf/Jetta/GTI/GLI & 8J/8P Audi TT/A3*

*Retail:* $42.00 + Shipping

​
034Motorsport is pleased to present a new performance dogbone mount (torque arm bushing) insert upgrade for the Late MkV/MkVI Volkswagen & 8J/8P Audi!

Have you increased the power output of your vehicle beyond the factory figures and are in need of a performance mount solution to effectively deliver that power to the ground? Are you tired of excess engine/transmission movement hindering shift quality and performance? The factory dogbone mount is one of the weakest links in the drivetrain, and is engineered with voids that allow for movement, isolating the driver from the road.

This precision-machined billet aluminum insert is designed to fill the large voids in the factory dogbone mount, and limit transmission and engine movement without sacrificing ride quality or introducing any perceivable additional noise, vibration, or harshness into the cabin. By filling the void in the factory mount, this insert eliminates the associated slop and ensures that you're experiencing crisper shifts and a more direct, connected driving experience.

Engineered to work in unison with the factory rubber mount, this insert was designed using CAD software and thoroughly tested and refined to provide noticeable slop reduction without introducing excessive noise or vibration into the cabin, which is common with lesser designs. Unlike polyurethane insert options on the market, this billet aluminum part will not pack and wear over time, and guarantees long-lasting performance.

This mount was thoroughly tested by 034Motorsport and independent Audi/Volkswagen enthusiasts before release. Installation is very simple, can be performed in minutes, and is completely reversible.

*Features:*

T6-6061 Billet Aluminum Construction
CNC-Machined In-House
Clear Anodized Finish for Durability
Engineered to Fill Void In Factory Transmission Mount
Drastically Reduces Transmission Movement During Shifting & Deceleration
Improves Shifting Feel, Resulting in Crisper Shifts
Will Not Cause Additional NVH Transfer Inside Cabin
Easy, Straightforward Installation Takes Minutes!
*What's Included:*

034Motorsport Billet Aluminum Dogbone Mount Insert
*Installation Instructions:*

Web - PDF
*Fitment:*

2009 - 2013 Audi A3 (8P)
2009 - 2014 Audi TT / TTS / TTRS (8J)
2009 Volkswagen Eos / GLI / GTI / Jetta / Rabbit (MkV)
2010 - 2014 Volkswagen Eos / GLI / Golf / GTI / Jetta / R (MkVI)
2009 - 2011 Volkswagen Passat (B6)
2009 - 2013 Volkswagen CC
*Click Here to Order Late (2009+) 8P Audi A3 Billet Aluminum Dogbone Mount Insert!*

Please don't hesitate to contact us via PM or email if you have any questions.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the continued orders! Many more of these new inserts are shipping out today, so keep an eye on your inbox for shipment confirmation emails with your tracking numbers!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Bump! Any new reviews coming in? :wave:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for all of the orders this weekend! Many more inserts are shipping out today, so keep an eye on your inbox for a tracking number.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

...and you all have ordered too many! :laugh:

We're machining more, and should have them anodized and ready to ship within the next few days. Thank you for your orders and your patience!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Happy Friday, and thank you for all of the orders!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

These inserts are now back in stock and ready to ship! :wave:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Happy Friday! Thank you for all of the orders this week. 

Any reviews coming in from owners? :thumbup:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the continued orders! :thumbup:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Thank you for the continued orders! :thumbup:


no no no...thank you for dumping APR!!!!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend!


----------



## A3-Owner (Aug 10, 2015)

Just ordered mine. Looking forward to it.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

A3-Owner said:


> Just ordered mine. Looking forward to it.


Thank you for the order! :wave:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Happy Friday! Thank you for all of the orders this week.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the continued orders! :heart:

We have a new article up on our site, featuring Keith's Audi TT RS with the 034Motorsport RS500 Turbo Kit & Tuning Package installed. Hope you enjoy the read! 

*Keith's Audi TT RS with RS500 Turbo Kit*



Keith purchased his Panther Black Audi TT RS in May of 2014 after seeing Matt Farrah's review of a modified example on /DRIVE. Initially drawn to the TT RS by it performance, rarity, and tunability, Keith decided to use his car for both daily-driving duties and weekends at the track. The need for functional upgrades which are effective on the street and track - paired with Keith's desire to push his car's performance to the next level - quickly brought him to 034Motorsport.

034Motorsport has been modifying turbocharged 5-cylinder Audi engines for over a decade, and developing performance products and tuning for the Audi TT RS since it first arrived in the USA. In addition to purchasing one of the first RS models in North America back in 2011, 034Motorsport also took delivery of the first and only Audi TT RS VLN Race Car to be delivered to the US from Germany, which later won the 25 Hours of Thunderhill. Needless to say, Keith had made it to the right corner of the internet!

*Click Here to Continue Reading*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the continued orders! Don't forget to add our Billet Torque Arm Upgrade and Engine/Transmission Mount Pair as well if you're looking to further reduce drivetrain slop and wheel hop. :thumbup:


*Billet Aluminum 8P Audi A3 2.0T & 3.2L Dogbone Mount (Torque Arm) Upgrade*



*Density Line 8P Audi A3 2.0T & 3.2L Performance Engine Mount Pairs*




*Billet Aluminum 8P Audi A3 2.0T Engine/Transmission Mount Pair - Motorsport-Spec*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the orders!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We're installing some of these today in our Service Department, and have them in-stock and ready to ship! :wave:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you to everyone who made it out to WinterFest 2016 this past Saturday at 034Motorsport! We put together a quick recap video from the event, and you can read more about it and see pictures here. :thumbup:

If you've ever wanted to check out the 034Motorsport Performance Facility but live too far away, this video is worth watching! We had the entire service side of our building open, and were giving guided tours of our Engineering, Machining, and Manufacturing Departments next door.

Audi Club Golden Gate Chapter joined us at the event, and even Audi on demand came by with a C7.5 Audi RS7 to showcase their new service in San Francisco. We had over 150 cars show up despite the rain, and over 200 Audi enthusiasts were in attendance!






Looking forward to SummerFest in July!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the continued orders! :beer:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Our entire line of *Billet Aluminum Dogbone Mount Inserts* is in stock and ready to ship.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the continued orders!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the continued orders!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the orders this weekend! Many more inserts are shipping out to good homes all over the world this afternoon.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the continued orders! 

*Quattro de Seca with ACGG*

Here's a picture from Audi Club Golden Gate's HPDE at Laguna Seca last Thursday, where we had an awesome time on track along with many of our customers.


----------



## gti.vr6_narcissist (Jun 21, 2001)

Installed this over the weekend, love the feel, can totally notice it in many circumstances, especially low speeds.

I think I am getting some NVH but I freaking love it. I just got my A3 and wanted it to be a little louder. I thought I needed to get an aftermarket exhaust or more.
Somehow this mount has made my car sound more burbely (sp?) and just aggressive (inside the car at least).

Anyone else have this experience?

Thanks guys


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the continued orders! :heart:

Still wondering what exactly Dogbone Mount Inserts do? You're not alone! To offer insight into the slop reduction, we made this quick comparison video of drivetrain movement from the stock Audi/Volkswagen MQB "Version 1" Dogbone Mount with/without the 034Motorsport Dogbone Mount Insert installed.

This video was shot last week using Mark's 8V Audi S3 on our Mustang AWD Dynamometer with one of the first 034-509-1022 inserts ever produced. The other mounts are still stock on this particular S3.

034Motorsport Audi/Volkswagen Dogbone Mount Inserts are designed to allow ample movement to prevent unwanted NVH transfer at startup, idle, cruise, and light-load situations, while providing a substantial reduction in drivetrain movement under load. The result is reduced wheel hop, improved shifting feel, and more direct response to throttle inputs. :thumbup:


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

Tcardio said:


> no no no...thank you for dumping APR!!!!


:laugh:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We have a new article up on our site, featuring MICHAEL'S RISING BLUE MKVI VOLKSWAGEN GOLF R, using our
*034Motorsport Dogbone Mount Insert for MkVI Volkswagen Golf R*
*034Motorsport Adjustable Rear Sway Bar for MkVI Volkswagen Golf R*
*034Motorsport Front Adjustable Sway Bar End Links for MkVI Volkswagen Golf R*
*034Motorsport Subframe Locking Collar Upgrade for MkVI Volkswagen Golf R*
*034Motorsport Density Line Strut Mounts for MkVI Volkswagen Golf R*
*034Motorsport Billet Aluminum Catch Can Kit for MkVI Volkswagen Golf R*
*034Motorsport Billet Aluminum Shifter Bushing Kit for MkVI Volkswagen Golf R*
*034Motorsport Adjustable Rear Upper Control Arms for MkVI Volkswagen Golf R*
*034Motorsport Motorsport Engine/Transmission Mount Pair for MkVI Volkswagen Golf R*
Hope you enjoy the read! 

* MICHAEL'S RISING BLUE MKVI VOLKSWAGEN GOLF R*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*Weren't able to make it out to Summerfest? No worries we got a video with some of the action!

*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*Now live on the website our recaps of Summerfest!
*
*SUMMERFEST 2016 | 034MOTORSPORT OPEN HOUSE, DYNO DAY, BBQ, & NORCAL AUDI CLUB MEET
*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We just came back from Fastivus! Who saw us out there?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We just posted our recap of Fastivus!.

034Motorsport at Fastivus!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*We recently released a must needed upgraded for the subframe!
*
REAR SUBFRAME MOUNT INSERT KIT, 8J/8P AUDI TT/TTS/TTRS & A3/S3/RS3 QUATTRO, MKV/MKVI VOLKSWAGEN R32 & GOLF R


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*A look back at Big Socal Euro! Did any of you swing by the booth?
*

BIG SOCAL EURO 2016 | AN EVENT FOR ALL


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Halloween Bump! Anyone doing a Halloween version of their car?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Have a clunk or a pop up front? This kit addresses the very common subframe clunk/pop/creak that presents itself when taking slow turns, entering driveways, coming to a stop, and starting from a standstill. Unlike the band-aid shims used in the factory Volkswagen Technical Service Bulletin (TSB V-401202 & Others) repair, these locking collars and upgraded bolts are a permanent, affordable solution to address the fundamental issue with the factory subframe design.


034MOTORSPORT STAINLESS STEEL SUBFRAME LOCKING COLLAR UPGRADE KIT


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Is the shifter feeling a little sloppy? Well, we got a solution to those rubbery bracket bushings for the cables!

Features:

Manufactured from T6-6061 Billet Aluminum
Improved Shifting Feel & Accuracy
Complete Drop-In Replacement of Factory Rubber Bushings


034MOTORSPORT BILLET ALUMINUM SHIFTER BRACKET BUSHING KIT FOR MANUAL TRANSMISSIONS


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for all the orders over the weekend! :thumbup:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*In the Fremont California area? Don't miss out on our open house!

Dynos starting at $79 or $89 for three pulls!*

NorCal Audi Club and 034Motorsport bring you WinterFest 2016! Join us at 034Motorsport for another great meet with food, cars, and fun!

We'll be hosting the 4th Annual NorCal Audi Club WinterFest as well as another 034Motorsport Dyno Day & Open House on Saturday, January 21st! We'll have all of the attractions you're used to, as well as a few extras: 

Cars & Enthusiasts - Bring your stock or modified Audi, meet fellow enthusiasts, see their cars, and get an in-depth look at some of 034Motorsport's race cars and projects.

Food & Drinks – This year Javad is bringing plenty of home-made chili, and we’ll have drinks and snacks on hand for you as well.

Open House - We will be giving tours of the 034Motorsport Facility, including our Service Department. This is your chance to see how our parts are made, and get a behind-the-scenes look at what goes on here at 034. 

Discounted Products - We will be offering 10% off all 034Motorsport-branded products and merchandise at the event, as well as discounted pricing on 034Motorsport ECU Upgrades.

Free Raffle - Everyone who attends can enter their name in our free raffle, featuring items from 034Motorsport.

Dyno Runs - We are offering great deals on baseline dynos, and accepting 16 cars. See what you car makes on our Mustang AWD Dyno, or just check out some of the other cars doing pulls. 

Dyno registration


Facebook event 
https://www.facebook.com/events/1213223295433433/


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

These are back in stock and ready to ship!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the continued orders! We hope you all enjoyed the weekend! :wave:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We have plenty in stock ready to ship! Make sure you take advantage of the free shipping we have going on for a limited time!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Have you seen our latest feature on Teeddy's R420 MKVI Volkswagen Golf R


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*So you've been itching for a tune from 034Motorsport on your car well here's your chance! We will be doing on site flashing at Wuste this year! 

To pre-order just follow the link *

*WUSTE PRE-ORDER SPECIAL - 034MOTORSPORT PERFORMANCE SOFTWARE*
​


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the orders!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Need some car P0rn to look at. We got you cover 

*ARTURO'S SCINTILLATING SPRINT BLUE B7 AUDI RS4*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the continued orders!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Take a closer look at 034Motorsport's product philosophy, and see what goes on behind the scenes to create and deliver 034Motorsport Go Fast Parts.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*GEOFF'S DUAL PULLEY-TUNED B8.5 AUDI S4 3.0T*




```

```


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

A little look back at Summerfest missing the warm sun!

*SUMMERFEST 2017 | 034MOTORSPORT'S DYNO DAY & OPEN HOUSE WITH NORCAL AUDI CLUB*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Did you know that BMP TUNING has 034Motorsport products in stock ready to ship? 

Make sure to check them out!

*034MOTORSPORT AND BMP TUNING ESTABLISH AN OFFICIAL PARTNERSHIP IN THE CENTRAL-SOUTHERN USA*







Press Release

August 30th, 2017

Carrollton, TX

Today, 034Motorsport is fortifying its brand presence in the Central-Southern USA by announcing a regional distributor partnership with BMP Tuning.

This exciting partnership will enable existing dealers to get inventory faster, and allow 034Motorsport to be represented to more new shops in Texas, Oklahoma, Kansas, Missouri, Arkansas and Louisiana. BMP Tuning will be the exclusive wholesale distributor in these six states.

“You’ll find few people in this industry as great to deal with as Autrey from BMP Tuning. He brings a fresh passion to the VAG aftermarket that’s exciting to see. This made the decision to partner with BMP Tuning very easy for all of us here at 034Motorsport,” States Troy Sicotte, Global Director of Sales for 034Motorsport. “BMP Tuning has committed to being in stock, and will be instrumental to getting our parts to existing dealers quickly, while expanding the dealer network in states where we have limited penetration.”


“Our goals are to help grow brands by representing them in a positive light. I treat each and every brand BMP Tuning represents as if it was my own company. By doing that on all levels, we are able to represent manufacturers in a way that benefits them more so than just slinging parts. We’re committed to applying this ethos to 034Motorsport in the six states we represent,” states Autrey McVicker, Owner of BMP Tuning. “We feel that the team at 034Motorsport are similar in thinking and aligned with our goals which makes it a great fit. We want to help grow 034Motorsport in our region, contributing to their amazing evolution, and be a major part of the brand’s ongoing wholesale expansion.”

Dealers can set up an account with BMP Tuning by contacting Eddie, their wholesale representative, directly:










Wholesale Email: [email protected]

Phone: 972-677-7604

Website: www.bmptuning.com

Address: 2125 Chenault Drive Suite 102 Carrollton, TX 75006


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Recap from our Winterfest just incase you missed it. 

034 Winterfest


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

SRI G AND HIS B8 AUDI A5


----------

